# Server move at 3am PST on Jan, 10th, 2012



## Drew

We are going to be moving servers at 3am PST on Tuesday, January 10th.

It shouldn't take more than a couple hours, but there's the possibility of unforeseen issues coming up.

The new server will be much faster and the hosting company specializes in hosting high-traffic vBulletin websites. The website uptime and performance will be much more stable once the move is complete.

Once the move is over, please report any major problems and even anything that seems out of the ordinary. No issue is too small to report!

You can report them in this thread or by email to [email protected]

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Drew

The guys at URLJet.com did a great job with the move.

Let me know if you experience any problems!


----------



## Reinvented

I'm not sure if this is related but I can't login to chat. I get: "Login error: format error of the auth-url response"


----------



## Nefury

Get the same error message as Reinvented also.


----------



## Ventura

^ Me 3


----------



## Ventura

Also some peoples Ava's aren't showing up 

I've seen like 10 peoples avatar's look like a 'broke' picture thingy.


----------



## Mr Blues

^ I've noticed the same thing. Also I can't see my album photos (or anyone else's for that matter). Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## Ventura

^ I can see my own, but I see yours is messed up.


----------



## Mr Blues

Ventura said:


> ^ I can see my own, but I see yours is messed up.


Thanks for telling me. Very odd..


----------



## Drew

Looking into all these issues.

Thanks for heads up.


----------



## Amocholes

Ventura said:


> ^ Me 3


Did you try entering your password in the box at the top. I entered mine and went right into chat.


----------



## Amocholes

Ventura said:


> ^ Me 3


Did you try entering your password in the box at the top. I entered mine and went right into chat.

Drew,

We've also hit the 50 user limit in chat and it's telling us we should upgrade.


> Your 50 users license has reached its max limit for 12 times, which cause that chat users cannot squash in rooms then.The last time this case above happened is at 2012-1-1 12:13.


----------



## Drew

Amocholes said:


> Did you try entering your password in the box at the top. I entered mine and went right into chat.
> 
> Drew,
> 
> We've also hit the 50 user limit in chat and it's telling us we should upgrade.


Yeah, that was hit over the holidays and we haven't seen numbers like that since. They won't stop showing that message though...


----------



## Drew

Still addressing the issues with the new host...


----------



## Ventura

Amocholes said:


> Did you try entering your password in the box at the top. I entered mine and went right into chat.


Yep I just get the message again.- I had tried that prior too, I wonder if the non flash chat will let us in *chat junkie withdraws* :rain


----------



## Amocholes

Ventura said:


> Yep I just get the message again.- I had tried that prior too, I wonder if the non flash chat will let us in *chat junkie withdraws* :rain


I found that I can log in and post in chat but my guinea pig Phread can't.


----------



## Drew

Ventura, when did you last change your avatar? Last night perhaps?

Just trying to see if recently updated images weren't copied over.


----------



## Ventura

^ Around 4am I think ..... so 1am I think your time. 

*feels speshal you realized I changed my ava* :eek

Also I helped Skip_DJ with his profile background images and stuff, and for some reason, those aren't showing up now.... that was around 11pm (your time) .


----------



## Neutrino

Every time I log in I get this










Says "Invalid Redirect URL"... Never got it before today. I dunno if that's a problem or what. I just click log in again and it's fine after that.

Also noticed the photo album thing.

Don't mean to bug you, I know it'll get fixed ^_^


----------



## Drew

Ventura said:


> ^ Around 4am I think ..... so 1am I think your time.
> 
> *feels speshal you realized I changed my ava* :eek
> 
> Also I helped Skip_DJ with his profile background images and stuff, and for some reason, those aren't showing up now.... that was around 11pm (your time) .


That's why they aren't showing up.

They aren't lost, just need to be moved over.



okcancel said:


> Every time I log in I get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says "Invalid Redirect URL"... Never got it before today. I dunno if that's a problem or what. I just click log in again and it's fine after that.
> 
> Also noticed the photo album thing.
> 
> Don't mean to bug you, I know it'll get fixed ^_^


You are not bugging me! 

Thanks for reporting the problem. I really appreciate it.

Can you try logging out and log in *the same way* again (for example, if you logged in by clicking "Log in" when on http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/ , then do that again! Whatever you did before)


----------



## Drew

Actually, it looks like the images are appearing again.

Or did you upload another avatar Ventura?


----------



## Drew

Amocholes said:


> I found that I can log in and post in chat but my guinea pig Phread can't.


I think that's because of your admin account through 123FlashChat's interface.


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> Actually, it looks like the images are appearing again.
> 
> Or did you upload another avatar Ventura?


Nope same image- it was not appearing earlier, but seems to be now?

Some peoples profile images aren't appearing though. A lot of the images I noticed on avatar's that were not appear where gif's .


----------



## Drew

Yeah, it's still not right.

I'm sorry guys. I'm working with the host to get this fixed.


----------



## Ventura

^ When I get a pm, the same one gets sent double, not sure if that is connection wise but it's messing up my pm limit :bat .... 


It's alright though glitches are to be expected. 

I'm just letting you know , hope I don't sound complainer-ish . :rain


----------



## Drew

Ventura said:


> ^ When I get a pm, the same one gets sent double, not sure if that is connection wise but it's messing up my pm limit :bat ....
> 
> It's alright though glitches are to be expected.
> 
> I'm just letting you know , hope I don't sound complainer-ish . :rain


How do you know it's sent double? Like you see two copies in your Sent folder?


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> How do you know it's sent double? Like you see two copies in your Sent folder?


No when people message me- I am getting double of them.... same message just being sent 2 times.

Plus it's easy to detect, when your inbox is at 997  ... every new message adds up quick :lol , I'm about to back the pm's up and save them all though then wipe it clean .. .finally.


----------



## Drew

Can you send me a screenshot next time it happens: [email protected]

I won't read *any* PM content, just use it for diagnosing the problem.


----------



## Ventura

^ I just deleted those 50 messages :doh ..... 

I can pm their name, I just feel wrong saying it on the board...

edit ... sent you a copy that i uploaded thrwe google doc. says the time and stuff.


----------



## Cletis

No album pictures.


----------



## Neutrino

Drew said:


> That's why they aren't showing up.
> 
> They aren't lost, just need to be moved over.
> 
> You are not bugging me!
> 
> Thanks for reporting the problem. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Can you try logging out and log in *the same way* again (for example, if you logged in by clicking "Log in" when on http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/ , then do that again! Whatever you did before)


I did it again, the same thing happened. And it appears that I cannot login from anywhere except the login page (say, for example, I'm not logged in and I'm looking at a thread and try logging in from there, I can't). It'll say, "thank you for logging in, okcancel" or whatever it says, and then... I'm not logged in D:

Not a huge problem, but like you said, no problem is too small..


----------



## Drew

okcancel said:


> I did it again, the same thing happened. And it appears that I cannot login from anywhere except the login page (say, for example, I'm not logged in and I'm looking at a thread and try logging in from there, I can't). It'll say, "thank you for logging in, okcancel" or whatever it says, and then... I'm not logged in D:
> 
> Not a huge problem, but like you said, no problem is too small..


I'll look into it and again, I really, really appreciate you taking the time to report the issue, especially something so core to using the site!

Thanks!


----------



## Neutrino

You're welcome =D


----------



## Drew

okcancel said:


> You're welcome =D


See if it works now.


----------



## Neutrino

It works :yay thanks!


----------



## Drew

The chat is working again!!!


----------



## i just want luv

Not to be a prick but the mobile version doesnt seem to work anymore. for me atleast. Shows a blank screen with a link at the top. I can manage either way if its to much to do.


----------



## Drew

i just want luv said:


> Not to be a prick but the mobile version doesnt seem to work anymore. for me atleast. Shows a blank screen with a link at the top. I can manage either way if its to much to do.


What phone are you on?

Can you provide a screenshot?


----------



## i just want luv

I use mobile on the PSP I cant get a screenshot of it, but it shows up a white screen
and at the top shows the link in black
*[l]http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/?[]*
I cant click it and it just takes me back to the full version when I go back.


----------



## Drew

i just want luv said:


> I use mobile on the PSP I cant get a screenshot of it, but it shows up a white screen
> and at the top shows the link in black
> *[l]http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/?[]*
> I cant click it and it just takes me back to the full version when I go back.


I fixed the problem. Thanks for reporting it. 

You may need to delete your cache before it starts working again for you!


----------



## i just want luv

Thanks! works perfect


----------



## Ventura

picture albums are acting weird when I try uploading picss, and look at the ablum ... you will notice a few does not show the picture just a link- i uploaded these pics today!


----------

